# Ann Wilson on TV Last Night



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't know if I should post this here on the WB or on the WLS board, but I thought Ann Wilson might get some well deserved love here... I'm not sure her lap band surgery was particularly successful as she looked pretty round last night on "Idol Gives Back." 

She gets enough crap from critics and trash rags who seem only able to comment on her size rather than her incomparable voice. This is one woman I wish felt comfortable in her own skin.. but I think most of us here understand her battle (and that's without the media microscope she faces). She really is a beauty at any size.

Here's a link to her performance last night (with Fergie and her sister Nancy). Her voice is still the incredible powerhouse it was decades ago. http://youtube.com/watch?v=LXIqwjOBgdA

Enjoy and if this turns into a wls discussion, then I'll understand if the thread is moved.


----------



## idtentional (Apr 10, 2008)

I saw Heart in 1977 (yes, I am old as dirt) and the band was terrific but she was magnificent - she closed with Led Zepp's "Rock and Roll" - Robert Plant would be so lucky to have those pipes.

You know, I won't comment on her decision, but what if, just what if, she is doing it for health reasons? Doesn't really matter anyway - it is her life. I wish her well and that she keeps on sharing that marvelous voice.

Of course, I always thought she was much sexier than Ann (and what a babe she is!)
:wubu:


----------



## tattooU (Apr 10, 2008)

i've always loved Ann Wilson. 

But WHY did they throw fergie in there? While i understand not all pop starlets have the pipes that Ann does, fergie struggled a lot with the song and sounded terrible. They couldn't find woman other than Ann who could sing?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 10, 2008)

My father and I are a lot alike, I guess. He liked her and thought she was pretty way back when, and I like her and think that she looks damn good now. 

And her voice, OMG. Amazing.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 10, 2008)

I had to stop watching when Fergie started singing, ugh.

I've long been a fan of Hearts music. I always wanted to be as good of a guitarist as Nancy.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 10, 2008)

Ooh Ann Wilson ..



How do I get you alooone?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 10, 2008)

Ohhh man I need a Significant Other with 80s hair...:doh:


----------



## mango (Apr 10, 2008)

*Rock on Heart!!

Queens of the power ballads!!




http://youtube.com/watch?v=YBqU8FOE0uk*

_I've been lonely
I've been waiting for you
I'm pretending 
And thats all I can do
..._


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 10, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Ohhh man I need a Significant Other with 80s hair...:doh:



Hee I was JUST about to post something about how amazing she is but how much she really needs to sort out her outdated hair issue.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 10, 2008)

She has always been phenomal looking and a great vocal range to boot...what a talent! I wish I was able to sing Heart's songs....sigh....


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Apr 10, 2008)

There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with big hair. 
I agree, TFG, she's a beauty at any size. I watched an interview where she talks about the producers and such hiding her behind things in videos - and she wasn't even fat then. When she talked about her lap band, it was for health reasons, as I believe she adopted a couple kids and wanted to be healthier. I'd like to hope she's past the point of caring what trash rags write about her.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 10, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with big hair.



Oh I'm just jealous.  She has great hair.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 10, 2008)

I saw her, and have loved Heart for years! Ann was effing fabulous, and look hot as ever. I'm glad to see she looked healthy and gorgeous, not to mention her voice is still incredibly amazing!!

Rock on!


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 11, 2008)

Two comments:

-I worship Ann's talent, but to be honest, I do find that her voice is not what it used to be. It has certainly lost some range and color. Her heyday may have passed, but it's still a pleasure to hear her sing.

- WTF does Fergie think she's doing trying to upstage Ann and Nancy Wilson? What an effing joke. With cartwheels? Puh-leez.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Apr 11, 2008)

I remember seeing Heart on a special on TV from a couple of years ago (maybe 2005 or 6?), and Ann was really quite big, but she was just gorgeous. By comparison, Nancy looked very old (though slim).

Her voice is stunning, and I agree with everyone that it's a shame she's not comfortable in her own skin. She really should spend some time on Dimensions. 

Brenda


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a huge crush on Ann. I am 26 and listened to Heart when I was a kid. My mom's a big fan too. I thought she was hot then too. I LOVE the music.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 11, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Two comments:
> 
> -I worship Ann's talent, but to be honest, I do find that her voice is not what it used to be. It has certainly lost some range and color. Her heyday may have passed, but it's still a pleasure to hear her sing.
> 
> - WTF does Fergie think she's doing trying to upstage Ann and Nancy Wilson? What an effing joke. With cartwheels? Puh-leez.



Ann's voice is fine. What's wrong is that she can't breathe. I heard them perform not too long ago and thought maybe Ann was suffereing from a cold at the time. Seeing this has me wondering now if there isn't something more going on, but most definitley Ann's lungs are compromised in some way. 

Fergie is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 11, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Two comments:
> 
> -I worship Ann's talent, but to be honest, I do find that her voice is not what it used to be. It has certainly lost some range and color. Her heyday may have passed, but it's still a pleasure to hear her sing.
> 
> - WTF does Fergie think she's doing trying to upstage Ann and Nancy Wilson? What an effing joke. With cartwheels? Puh-leez.


If you frequent What Would Tyler Durden Do?, a showbiz news aggregation blog, his post regarding this was a pic of Ann singing and Fergie in the middle of a one-handed cartwheel with the caption YES, WE GET THE FACT THAT YOU'RE IN GOOD SHAPE.

Apparently, the running joke is that Fergie made a point to be extra active on stage because she either hates fat girls or is terrified of becoming one. Either way, she isn't fit to carry Ann Wilson's used Kotex, let alone cover her songs. I would post the forum link (I'm at work and it's blocked) but it's only a couple of days old. 

I personally dislike many of his posts, because he is very anti-fat (most of the comments on the Ann/Fergie article had to do with fat jokes around Ann and urinary incontinence rumors around Fergie. His scathing commentary on Britney Spears and Kirsten Dunst are so mean to the point of hilarity.

I loved Heart back in the day. I could have made a tape of their videos and just named it "Nancy Wilson in CLEAVAGE ROCK!"

All I know is that when I see Fergie, I see Mushmouth from Fat Albert without his ski mask ("Hey-buh-bay-buh-bay-buh"). She is anti-pretty and has this pug-look to her. If only she had performed her own death stunts in Grindhouse 

To paraphrase Brian the dog, I don't know what a Fergalicious is, all I know is that I want Fergie dead.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 11, 2008)

Ann has a great singing voice. Magic man, Barracuda, bloody top songs mate.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 17, 2008)

You know, I was like, what is up with this crap when Fergie did the cartwheel? I thought it was quite insulting to the whole band, since they were all older than her. I mean I have seen her perform before and she never felt the need to do one. Maybe it was the only way to one-up them, or try to anyway, since she wouldn't be doing it with her voice.

I want to be Ann Wilson. And I LOVE her hair.


----------



## MaxArden (Apr 17, 2008)

I've always had a crush on her. What an unbelievably beautiful woman and voice...


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 21, 2008)

Found a pic of the infamous gymnastics/attempted upstaging ...the look on Ann's face -- a mix of bemusement and bewilderment -- pretty much says it all:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 21, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Found a pic of the infamous gymnastics/attempted upstaging ...the look on Ann's face -- a mix of bemusement and bewilderment -- pretty much says it all:


I am surprised Fergie even attempted a stunt like that, with her famed urinary incontinence and all.

That and the evil fog emanating from her nethers started obstructing the stage lights.


----------



## curt (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes, Ann Wilson has long been a wet dream fantasy. However, critically speaking, her pipes are clearly not what they used to be. And Fergie is just flat out ridiculous.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 22, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I am surprised Fergie even attempted a stunt like that, with her famed urinary incontinence and all.
> 
> That and the evil fog emanating from her nethers started obstructing the stage lights.



That's why she's wearing rubber pants silly. The girl must have fallen off the wagon. I can't believe she did that.


----------



## DDP (Apr 22, 2008)

I've always liked Ann's looks and voice. It sucked in the 80's when they wouldn't show a full body shot of her.


----------

